# Demystifying the iTunes EQ and Sound Enhancer



## kilowatt (Feb 10, 2006)

I was curious tonight as to the inner-workings of these parts of iTunes, so I dug in with some tools, and wrote a little article on my web site about the details.

You should be familiar with words like "EQ", "Distortion" and "Compression" before you read this article:

http://lfnet.net/itunes.shtml
Enjoy!


----------

